# Awesome GTI open day



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Right all you N/Westerners and beyond Awesome have decided to hold an open day after all on Sunday the 1st August 2010.
Lets hope we can put on a good TTOC show again. 









The list has been re-instated as it's not fair on anyone coming from a long distance that they don't have a guaranteed place if they've had their name down to attend. Also Awesome have advised that there will be limited space this time unlike last year. So here's the list again which we'll keep updated. You must be there by 9am to get on the stand - if you arrive later we can't guarantee a place and may have to draw from the reserve list.

*TTOC/TTF Stand:*
Les
mark_hogan 
John-H
Matt B
ImolaTT
Shshivji
A3DFU
Marco34
Shell --------- Unfortunately had to drop out because car isn't ready [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Jimmyflo
Burns
Sonatina

*Reserves:*
TT4PJ -------- May not make it due to bathroom trouble 

*Concours:*
bigsyd
Linda
Yellow_TT


----------



## jimmyflo (Apr 15, 2009)

Do we have a stand?


----------



## mark_hogan (Jan 8, 2009)

I was there Last year and it was prity good, so will be there again with you this year.

Cheers, Mark.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

jimmyflo said:


> Do we have a stand?


We can book one I think if we have enough wishing to go. We had one last year.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

les said:


> jimmyflo said:
> 
> 
> > Do we have a stand?
> ...


They would only allow 10 cars last year on the stand, so lets see if they change it this year as last year i had 12 people who wanted to be on the stand in the end


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Redscouse said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > jimmyflo said:
> ...


Paul I am there on Weds so will enquire as to how many we can have however we don't want what happened at Stanford Hall in May when 5 or 6 who wanted to come failed to show without any reason given. :? That caused a little embarrassment.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

les said:


> jimmyflo said:
> 
> 
> > Do we have a stand?
> ...


We've been invited.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

John-H said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > jimmyflo said:
> ...


Good to know, but are we attending? :?:


----------



## ImolaTT (Jul 5, 2009)

this was my very first meet and it was a really good day 
will definately be there


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

book us in for 2 cars... one in the show & shine


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I am at work again I will have to see what I can do


----------



## jimmyflo (Apr 15, 2009)

i'll be there for definite, would go on the stand as well


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

They way I understand it only TTOC members will be allowed on any stand as it's the TTOC how have an invite. I am not sure who is organising this on behalf of the TTOC but its John H Awesome sent the invite to.


----------



## shshivji (Nov 25, 2009)

I'll be up for it and i'd like to go on the stand if thats possible  

Shak


----------



## jimmyflo (Apr 15, 2009)

ok les but i'll still be there


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

I have started a list of TTOC members wishing to come on the stand. I will update the list on the first post on this thread along with any information I need to pass on as and when. I anticipate an early start as is usual when having a club stand and will let all know what time to be there to be sure to make it on the stand. We have been allocated up to 12cars and at the time of writing I already have 6 confirmed members. Be quick and get your name down ASAP and don't forget you need to be a TTOC member to come on the stand. Thanks.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Les stick me down....

Ya know me and awesome buddy..

also need to get time to organise the TT rolling road day again this year. !!!


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> Les stick me down....
> 
> Ya know me and awesome buddy..
> 
> also need to get time to organise the TT rolling road day again this year. !!!


Your added. Just 5 more places left guys and gals.


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

Me please :mrgreen:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

shell said:


> Me please :mrgreen:


Added. 4 places left now.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

will try and make this, dont put me on the stand though will just come along.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

jimmyflo said:


> ok les but i'll still be there


You could always join up in the meantime. :wink:


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

I will come along - I seem to empty my bank account there on a far too regular basis! Not on the stand though as I'm far too ashamed to exhibit my scuffed alloy wheels!!! Will just come to play.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

burns said:


> I will come along - I seem to empty my bank account there on a far too regular basis! Not on the stand though as I'm far too ashamed to exhibit my scuffed alloy wheels!!! Will just come to play.


Come on Miss Burns get on the stand it don't matter about your wheels support the club. :?


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm in if there's space? Just got back from hols so not fully up to speed...


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Could you save me a space please Les?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Marco34
Audimad
Both added.
Just 2 more places left.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

burns said:


> I will come along - I seem to empty my bank account there on a far too regular basis! Not on the stand though as I'm far too ashamed to exhibit my scuffed alloy wheels!!! Will just come to play.


all the more reason to get on the stand... Your always at awesome :lol: :lol:


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Ok ok I surrender! Put me down for the stand - will get my car polished half to death so that it distracts people from the wheels! :lol:


----------



## CHADTT (Jun 20, 2007)

Gotta run this past the missus, will know by tonight.

Any chance of pencilling me in on the stand until tonight?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Miss Burns your added, ChadTT added as a possible. That will complete the numbers however if anybody else is interested I can add you as reserves in case anybody drops out.


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Why can't we have as many as possible and show everyone how good the TTOC is.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

audimad said:


> Why can't we have as many as possible and show everyone how good the TTOC is.


Simply because there are lots of other clubs and they are also restricted to the number of cars as there is a limited amount of space to house them all.


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

les said:


> audimad said:
> 
> 
> > Why can't we have as many as possible and show everyone how good the TTOC is.
> ...


 I know that, i "have" been before. Will it be a stand with a gazeebo with merchandise for sale or just a line up of cars?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

audimad said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > audimad said:
> ...


They say a concourse, special offers on the day, club stands etc so I guess similar to last year. BTW all as listed on Awesomes advert as per my first post on this thread so check it out. Thanks.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

If anybody who are listed above as coming on the stand then find out they wont be able to make it will they PM me as there are likely to be others who will want to take your place. Given we have a limited number of places on the stand it is only fair if you can't make it that you let me know ASAP so that I may reallocate your place to any who saw this thread late and missed out. Thanks.


----------



## CHADTT (Jun 20, 2007)

sorry guys. Shes got us on a christening. Still will be at gti and eventt.


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

No, i mean will the TTOC have a proper stand with a gazeebo selling merchandise?, i know what Awesome will be doing.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

audimad said:


> No, i mean will the TTOC have a proper stand with a gazeebo selling merchandise?, i know what Awesome will be doing.


Not that I am aware of as merchandise only tends to get sold at the TTOC events like TTOC9 last year and prob TTOC2010 this year. I don't think we would be allowed to sell merchandise anyway unless we paid to do so.


----------



## SpenTT (May 31, 2009)

les said:


> They way I understand it only TTOC members will be allowed on any stand as it's the TTOC how have an invite. I am not sure who is organising this on behalf of the TTOC but its John H Awesome sent the invite to.


Les!

Wheres my name buddy???? Did you not get my message??

Im definately coming and im a TTOC member and Im a local and im a North Westener too......damn it put me on the list! :roll:

Cheers

Spen


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

SpenTT said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > They way I understand it only TTOC members will be allowed on any stand as it's the TTOC how have an invite. I am not sure who is organising this on behalf of the TTOC but its John H Awesome sent the invite to.
> ...


Spen, No message from you until this one either on this thread (where you should have posted your interest as others have) or via PM but seeing as you have confirmed then your on.


----------



## SpenTT (May 31, 2009)

Cheers Les

I did pm you Im sure

Thankyou u lovely man! )

Spen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Dani said she wanted to come on too Les :wink:


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

I've put this in my diary!


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

John-H said:


> Dani said she wanted to come on too Les :wink:


John nothing stopping anybody going and its free. I have PMd with Dani and she is first reserve in case anybody drops out which most prob somebody will as per my post. :roll:


----------



## Sonatina (Jan 4, 2009)

I really enjoyed last years event so I'll be there again.

:wink: Mark
PS John-H & Joe Cool - I'll pop a guitar in the boot guys just in case .... :wink: :wink:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Sonatina said:


> I really enjoyed last years event so I'll be there again.
> 
> :wink: Mark
> PS John-H & Joe Cool - I'll pop a guitar in the boot guys just in case .... :wink: :wink:


Excelent idea Mark


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
If someone cannot make it I will bring my toy. 8)


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> If someone cannot make it I will bring my toy. 8)


I have put you down as second reserve however even if you cant come on the stand you can still come the show which is FOC.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

based on last year... i think if you get there early enough we can have as many as we want on the stand... think that ruined it last year is there was some late arrivals who couldn't manage to park with us because other people had parked in the empty spaces (we can't hold places all morning when the carpark is filling up) if we all get there early we can have a row of 40tt's plus.... it just all depends on when you get there.


----------



## shshivji (Nov 25, 2009)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> based on last year... i think if you get there early enough we can have as many as we want on the stand... think that ruined it last year is there was some late arrivals who couldn't manage to park with us because other people had parked in the empty spaces (we can't hold places all morning when the carpark is filling up) if we all get there early we can have a row of 40tt's plus.... it just all depends on when you get there.


what time should we get down for tony?

shak


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> based on last year... i think if you get there early enough we can have as many as we want on the stand... think that ruined it last year is there was some late arrivals who couldn't manage to park with us because other people had parked in the empty spaces (we can't hold places all morning when the carpark is filling up) if we all get there early we can have a row of 40tt's plus.... it just all depends on when you get there.


Sorry not so Tony. You simply can't have any number you wish. We have the maximum ANY club stand is going to be allowed as per confirmed to me by thew Awesome guys.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

shshivji said:


> tony_rigby_uk said:
> 
> 
> > based on last year... i think if you get there early enough we can have as many as we want on the stand... think that ruined it last year is there was some late arrivals who couldn't manage to park with us because other people had parked in the empty spaces (we can't hold places all morning when the carpark is filling up) if we all get there early we can have a row of 40tt's plus.... it just all depends on when you get there.
> ...


Shak, my name not Tony mate :wink: and there is no need for 2 of us to organise this I don't think.

WE will need to be there early doors. I will confirm with Awesome when they want us all there and post the time and any other details up on here.


----------



## SpenTT (May 31, 2009)

Guys, before anyone gets their knickers twisted!
I think what Tony is refering to is the line we had along the edge of the car park. I think we had about 13 cars along there.

The cars after that on the same side were only parked there & not with a club or on a stand!
So if we get there early & space ourselves inteligently we can keep enough space for all!

Without the groups involvement these meetings wouldn't be worth attending!

Spen
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

SpenTT said:


> Guys, before anyone gets their knickers twisted!
> I think what Tony is refering to is the line we had along the edge of the car park. I think we had about 13 cars along there.
> 
> The cars after that on the same side were only parked there & not with a club or on a stand!
> ...


No Spen that was our stand mate. Nobody is getting their knickers in any twists mate. Look its simple. I am in contact with Awesome over this. John H left it to me to arrange it which is exactly what I am trying to do. Some of these posts are not helping at all for reasons I will PM you about. Too many cooks spoil the broth. I know exactly what Awesome require from us as I am speaking with them. However if anybody else would like to take over and believe they can get more places for us then I would be more than happy to stand aside and let them.


----------



## shshivji (Nov 25, 2009)

les said:


> shshivji said:
> 
> 
> > tony_rigby_uk said:
> ...


Sorry about that Les, I'll wait for your PM with extra details about times more nearer the time  

Shak


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

shshivji said:


> Sorry about that Les, I'll wait for your PM with extra details about times more nearer the time
> 
> Shak


Shak, I will post the details up on here as and when mate. I have spoken to again Awesome today and we definitely can't have anymore places on the stand. There is a lot of interest from clubs hence why they have had to limit the numbers each can have on their stands it really is as simple as that. I wish we could have more but there is no way.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

les no disraspect matey, but think your talking out of your arse... the TTOC like all the other clubs that will be there... won't have 12 parking spaces cordoned off for them... as you know we did all this last year and then the people who were supposed to be on the stand weren't (due to not arriving early enough!!)

as for the communication with awesome... hmmm how difficult can it be to say awesome stand... TTOC... thankyou... what the hell do you need to discuss???? can't really see the location being disussed (as we got shafted by the R32 lot last year)

and les your completely wrong, quite a few were on the stand last year who hadn't signed up to the stand, mainly because these people were there for 9:00am and the some of the stand members were expecting a space to be saved for them till dinner time... (you can always check with paul aka redscouse as he organised it last year)

no need to be pissy about it les... for christ sake it's only a car park..... :roll:

I know ya have a big dent in the side of your car again... so it won't look very good on a stand !!! but no need to be pissy at me !!!!!


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

P.S they say that as a guide... last byear the R32's had well more than 12... because they were there at 8:30 and nobody said a dicky bird.... and they also won best club stand.... :roll:


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

I see you have a full complement for your stand, so I wont enter the parking debate 

Was that really the TTOC stand last year? off to the side of the overspill car park 

I will rock up sometime and come have a look round and no doubt say hello.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Last year was last year and thats history. Tell you what Tony your on good terms with Awesome so you ring them and get them to agree we can have as many as we like on the stand. Don't take my word for it you ring any of them and then come on and tell me i'm wrong otherwise who's talking through who's arse? No point in debating it here you ring them and I will pleased if you get them to say yeah all come along no problem. I await your response after you have rung Awesome. Truth of the pudding and all that. Hope you can get Awesome to agree more that would be great for those who wish to be on the stand. Cheers.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

les said:


> Truth of the pudding and all that.


What the hell does that mean Les. I thought the phrase was "The proof of the pudding (is in the eating)"
What sort of pudding do you have Les, is it a fortune telling one?? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Matt B said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Truth of the pudding and all that.
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Matt B said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Truth of the pudding and all that.
> ...


It's what I call a play on words Matt :wink:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

:roll: cheers for your text les...

but think your missing the point... if your going to turn away someone whpo arrives early for someone who's signed upto the stand but is not going to arrive till after dinner then it makes abit of a mockery of the stand... likewise if were a club that is there early with 20cars we will GET 20 cars parked together.... if we arrive late and there's only room for 11 cars guess how many we'll have.... yup thats right 11....

think your expecting a parking attendant to stop clubs from violating there numbers... which clearly didn't happen last year with the R32's... and like i said they won the best stand (must be easy to do with 20+ cars when everyone else only has 12.... plus in prime spot) I arrived there last year at half 8:30 which was after the 32 guys... and nobody from awesome pulled them up about it....

but if your intention is to sit in the TTOC area all morning making sure nobody who is not on the list parks in the "reserved TTOC space for someone else then go for it matey.... all i'm saying is last year the club stands (except the early bird 32's) was abit of a first come first served... and i can imagine thi year being the same....

don't get dilusions of grandure les... it's only a bloody car park....(that doesn't even belong to awesome) :roll:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> :roll: cheers for your text les...
> 
> but think your missing the point... if your going to turn away someone whpo arrives early for someone who's signed upto the stand but is not going to arrive till after dinner then it makes abit of a mockery of the stand... likewise if were a club that is there early with 20cars we will GET 20 cars parked together.... if we arrive late and there's only room for 11 cars guess how many we'll have.... yup thats right 11....
> 
> ...


 You have a better imagination than Awesome are stating to me as facts then. No Tony its you who is missing the point mate.
I am only going by what Awesome have told me more than once that what I have relayed on here. Of course if people turn up to late then they may not get on the stand I won't stop them however why would I. Awesome tell me they have yet to finalise all the details so I have no idea (maybe you do) what arrangements they will have like parking attendants etc. So I look forward to your conversation with Awesome tomorrow informing me how many we can have on the stand. Lets hope they allow us more it would be great if we could get 20 cars on there (achievable IMO) Let me remind you that I have only relayed what Awesome have told me on more then one occasion. Good luck with your attempt to get Awesome to agree we can have more cars on our stand. BTW do Awesome have use of the Car phone warehouse this year then? Also are wrong its a stand well that's what Awesome call it, it maybe in a car park but they say there is very limited space this year why I don't know. I do know they informed me there is a lot more interest this year than last so maybe that's the reason. However I am sure you will get more info off them tomorrow info I have so far not been informed of. Anyway I will say no more on the subject until after you have spoken to Awesome and confirmed things I haven't been able to so far and after all its only phone call you need to make.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> :roll: cheers for your text les...


You missed out after you didn't reply to my PM Tony nor did you to my text mate.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Les,

Stop Making things so complicated.... Your trying to crack a nut with a sledge hammer...

all that needs to be arrange is the request for a "STAND" then all that needs to be said is we have a stand... if you want to be on it... (regardless of numbers) be there at 9:00am.... Simples... :roll:

If 20 cars show up at 9:00am... i am 100% sure they will all be parked in a line as club stand that has 20cars.... it's simple...

likewise i'm sure if only 5 cars are there at 10 o'clock... we will only have 5 cars on the stand as they;ll be eaten up by other stands expanding.... (it's a pretty simple equation)

so b all and end all... rather than restricting spaces, and giving people guarenteed parking spaces (if they have there name down) why don't you just say..



> if you want to be part of the stand be there for 9:00am, we cannot guarentee everyone will get a space (because of arrivals of other clubs) but 9:00am should be adequate for us to enable to get a maximum number of cars.. (as we'll probably be the second club to arrive after the R32's that i think camp the night before)....


the way of reserving spaces to names.. was attempted last year and didn't happen.. Learn from experience les... and stop making it too complicated and in some respects off putting for people who aren't going to get on the stand because of your numbers... because like i said they'll be able to park up next to the rest of us if they arrive early enough.... or are you going to tell these members they can't???


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> Les,
> 
> Stop Making things so complicated.... Your trying to crack a nut with a sledge hammer...
> 
> ...


I await the result of your call to Awesome to confirm all you have said. After all I am talking through my arse and lots of other things you have said just make the call and confirm you are right. If you don't do that then I will have nothing more to do with this and you can take over as there is nothing to organise anyway. I am either right in what I have said following talks with Awesome or I am wrong nothing complicated about it. You believe its first come first served but I wouldn't want somebody to travel a long way and not get on the stand as it's considered full by Awesome. That's like buying a ticket for a show and not getting in because the organisers over subscribed. Anyway maybe we will get 20 cars on the stand which as I have stated would be a good thing.


----------



## Sonatina (Jan 4, 2009)

Les can you add me to the reserves list for the stand on the day please matey?

:wink: Ta, Mark


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Sonatina said:


> Les can you add me to the reserves list for the stand on the day please matey?
> 
> :wink: Ta, Mark


NO :lol:

There maybe no list and it maybe a first come first served plus Tony might be organising it although i'm far from sure what organising there will be unless you call a free for all organised. We shall see.


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

les said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> > les said:
> ...


 That is a bit RACIST Les don't you think, i didn't think you were like that, you can have my space back, i DO NOT want to be associated with someone who makes racist comments. I will still be there but NOT on the TTOC stand. :x


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

audimad said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > It's what I call a play on words Matt :wink: As for what kind of pudding, try a black one and I don't mean a certain Mr Hesky :roll:
> ...


Nope I don't think its racist and I have plenty of black friends who don't either. Hesky is a pudding IMO and he just happens to be black but I will remove it if it offends anybody inc you.


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

les said:


> audimad said:
> 
> 
> > les said:
> ...


 Yes i was offended by the comment, we don't want people coming on here reading things like that do we, it will give people the wrong impression of the TTOC. I didn't think you meant for it to sound racist, a very bad joke maybe. I'll keep my stand space, thanks. :wink:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

audimad said:


> i would like to have my stand space back, thanks. :wink:


I am don't know what the situation is now to be honest regarding places on the stand as Tony seems to believe it's simply a first come first served. However I have yet to see anything to convince me that I have it wrong and I am not going to ring Awesome again given as I have already spoken to them 3 or 4 times on the issue. I also don't want to be accused or associated with something if it all turns sour with people just turning up add hock and those putting their name forward end up not getting on the stand. I think all in all I best disassociate myself with this and just turn up on the day and hope all those that do get on the stand esp those who put their names forward as in my first post . What I proposed and did in my first post was in the best interest of the club and the members. However I have been accused of going OTT by trying to bring some order to it all after my talks with Awesome. No point in continuing to debate it so I will take a back seat on this now and leave it be and hope to see you all on the stand on the day.


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

les said:


> audimad said:
> 
> 
> > i would like to have my stand space back, thanks. :wink:
> ...


 No need for that Les, i believe it was your idea to organise a club stand. Instead of calling Awesome again why not get in touch with the club who are putting this event on. They are an excellent friendly bunch and they are in charge of all the parking, it's the Detailed club, their website is www.detaileduk.co.uk, i'm sure they will give us more space if needed.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

audimad said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > audimad said:
> ...


nope not my idea at all John H got the invite and asked would I do it seeing as I am the NW rep (sometimes :lol

[/quote="audimad] Instead of calling Awesome again why not get in touch with the club who are putting this event on. They are an excellent friendly bunch and they are in charge of all the parking, it's the Detailed club, their website is http://www.detaileduk.co.uk, i'm sure they will give us more space if needed. [/quote]

Well its Awesomes event even though others are organising it and its Awesome who told me how many we could have on the stand. If I ask them they are almost certainly likely to say no so best not IMO. However if somebody else wishes to then fine. Otherwise its a free for all and first come first served as Tony suggests. So all in all I best leave it be and just see how it all turns out. Perhaps that way we will indeed get more then 12 on the stand. Asking IMO is just asking for a sorry that's the limit reply. After all last year seemed to go that way not that it necessary means it will be the same this year but others insist it will be so who knows on the day? I know one thing if I am right about a limit I don't want the finger pointed at me by either members or organisers that's for sure. So lets leave it at that as others better placed than me think there is nothing to worry about so I wont.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

tell ya what les give my space to someone else... and i'll RISK not being able to park with you all.(and if i don't i can bugger off when i'm board). even though i'll probably be the first to arrive... then when there's 13 on the stand you can cry to jim and john that i'm the trouble maker and not following the ruels... [smiley=bigcry.gif] :roll: at least that way we'll have an extra car...

but like i said... lets make a note of how many stands have more than 12.... perhaps then les will take his... official doing everything by the book mentality, and realise that no other clubs do it like that.. (perhaps it's the aroganse of youth with the cars that appeal to a younger crowd) but don't be surprised if again this year you see 25 R32OC cars in a row and the TTOC ranks bottom in the club stands :roll:

enough on the matter... see ya's there regardless :roll:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> tell ya what les give my space to someone else... and i'll RISK not being able to park with you all.(and if i don't i can bugger off when i'm board). even though i'll probably be the first to arrive... then when there's 13 on the stand you can cry to jim and john that i'm the trouble maker and not following the ruels... [smiley=bigcry.gif] :roll: at least that way we'll have an extra car...
> 
> but like i said... lets make a note of how many stands have more than 12.... perhaps then les will take his... official doing everything by the book mentality, and realise that no other clubs do it like that.. (perhaps it's the aroganse of youth with the cars that appeal to a younger crowd) but don't be surprised if again this year you see 25 R32OC cars in a row and the TTOC ranks bottom in the club stands :roll:
> 
> enough on the matter... see ya's there regardless :roll:


Perhaps if you took more time to read what I wrote Tony that would help. No need to spit ya dummy bud I have already agreed to have a free for all as you have suggested so whats your problem now? You have got your way so just get on with it ,what do you want me to do say Awesome gave me wrong info? You have already accused me of talking out my arse and many other things so just drop it now. There is nothing to arrange its a first come first served as you have suggested and I have agreed. I'm not interested in how many other stands etc etc I have only said what I have been told on no less than 3 occasions. That's the reason I started this thread and the fact John H asked me to. Now if you are privy to other information that I am not and we can just turn up and have as many as we like great lets hear it and who told you. I don't know what more you want. I have nothing to be surprised about unless of course the guys at Awesome say different to you than they have told me. So why haven't you asked them and if you have why haven't you posted it on here like I have asked?


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Tony, dont you know its my official role to argue with Les before NW meets 

Seriously though guys, Can we please call a truce over the issue of group size.
I can see both points of view here.

Les is trying to organise an event within a framework of guidelines he has been given, and quite sensibly he is going to stick to them to avoid having to turn someone away on the day.

Tony, you remember last year, (as do I) and TBH there werent many rules in evidence. I think I turned up about 1 ish and seem to remember that the overspill car park was a bit of a free for all.

Last year I ended up parking about 3/4 way down the car park and TBH that didnt really spoil my day so if the worst comes to the worst we can all still attend but maybe our cars wont be together.
However if there is far more than 12 interested then we could just start another row adjacent to the official area - especially if awesome are kind enough to provide us with a layout of how they are planning to set up the event. After all the TTOC stand last year was adjacent to the general parking area.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Matt B said:


> Tony, dont you know its my official role to argue with Les before NW meets
> 
> Seriously though guys, Can we please call a truce over the issue of group size.
> I can see both points of view here.
> ...


I completely agree its not worth falling out over. Of course I would like as many of us on the stand together (as I have said before) and think we could get 20 or so if we are allowed to. I have agreed to let it be a first come first served type situation. What I cannot be seen to do is after being informed by Awesome who state we can only have a limited number then say we can have many as we want. I will simply amend my first post to show those who have expressed an interest to come on the stand so it will be a first come first served scenario. When I have a time to be there I will post it up on here then its just a matter of first come first served as stated. Lets hope we can in some way get as many as possible on our stand be it 10 or 20. Now can we put this to rest as there is nothing really to organise that I can see now. John H is bringing the Flags etc I just hope he can drive our stand :lol:


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Can't believe all this I've just read. As the TTOC have a stand I, along with others, have expressed a desire to be on that stand, surely that would mean we have spaces for those cars, any others may well be able to park adjacent or very close if early? I'm not going to enter a free for all as people will be getting earlier and earlier just to get a space, surely those people expressing interest (as in the list) should get on the stand. I don't fancy getting up at dawn in the vein hope of getting a stand space.

Maybe something to clarify on Thursday.


----------



## Sonatina (Jan 4, 2009)

les said:


> Sonatina said:
> 
> 
> > Les can you add me to the reserves list for the stand on the day please matey?
> ...


 :lol:
Take it easy on each other guys .... settle it with a drag race on that road where the R32's hogged all the space last year ... :lol: 
I was third to arrive on the stand last year at 8.30am and there where quite a lot of Vdubs there already at that time ...
:wink: 
Cheers, Mark


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

All I will add is check out rescouse's reply 5th post down first page on this thread. Thanks.


----------



## Sonatina (Jan 4, 2009)

Thanks Les,
TBH it would be easy to park 'adjacent' to the club stand if TT owners arrive early enough - my idea being: stick approx. 10 cars in 'general public spaces' right opposite the allocated club stand spaces first :lol: 
:wink: 
Cheers, Mark
PS just thought that Awesome have probably read this now and (after they've stopped laughing) will have it all barb-wired off, guard dogs the works :lol:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

As a member of the R32OC i can turn left or right depending on spaces.. :lol: 
V6 boys could cock up their stand cos we are R32s as well.. :lol: 
SteV6


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Just get in touch with the Detailed lot and ask them. :wink:


----------



## AwesomeSarah (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi Guys
It is here at Awesome that the forums are being sorted on the stands

We have had to cap it as 12 cars on each stand , as there are quite a few forums that we deal with , so 10 cars on each club stand

But there will also be pleant of car parking spaces , and we do see alot of really nice cars in the car park too

So plenty of room for all
Hope that helps?
Sarah


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Sorted at last, now hopefully we can all look forward to this event with NO more argue [smiley=argue.gif] ments. :wink:


----------



## Matchu (Jul 19, 2009)

Hope to be there again this year....in a rather more appropriate car than last year :mrgreen:


----------



## shshivji (Nov 25, 2009)

So are we now having the first 12 cars that put thier name forward on the stand as Les was organising?? :?

Shak


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

I'm not on the stand... Officially... but will be there opposite or next to the stand...(which will mean an extended stand) but hey ho.... :lol: :lol:


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

shshivji said:


> So are we now having the first 12 cars that put thier name forward on the stand as Les was organising?? :?
> 
> Shak


 I think that will be the best idea don't you but how about having a cut off time where if a member hasn't arrived by a said time then their space is given away. :wink:


----------



## shshivji (Nov 25, 2009)

audimad said:


> shshivji said:
> 
> 
> > So are we now having the first 12 cars that put thier name forward on the stand as Les was organising?? :?
> ...


I agree 8)

Shak


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Is the stand still going ahead?


----------



## shshivji (Nov 25, 2009)

audimad said:


> Is the stand still going ahead?


Looks like Les is keeping out of this which is a shame, he was doing a good job to be honest :?

Shak


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

shshivji said:


> Looks like Les is keeping out of this which is a shame, he was doing a good job to be honest :?
> Shak


Think it's more a case of it's all sorted.... you know the time, and place (see first post) so be there....


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

While I was at Awesome yesterday I was informed we will more than likely not be on the same pitch as last year. We will most probably be on front across the road from Awesome so that mean we will not be on what was the Carphone Warehouse car park but closer to Awesome itself.


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Les, you will have to now remove me from the list as I will be on Holiday!

See you next week though!


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

VSPURS said:


> Les, you will have to now remove me from the list as I will be on Holiday!
> 
> See you next week though!


Steve, I don't have a list it was removed all together a while back as with first come first served instead.


----------



## shshivji (Nov 25, 2009)

les said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> > Les, you will have to now remove me from the list as I will be on Holiday!
> ...


If thats the case Les I'll let you know if I'll come nearer the time if i'll be there as don't like particularly like that idea but I know its out of hands now and not your idea :?

Shak


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

The list has been re-instated as it's not fair on anyone coming from a long distance that they don't have a guaranteed place if they've had their name down to attend. Also Awesome have advised that there will be limited space this time unlike last year. So here's the list again which we'll keep updated on Les's first post. You must be there by 9am to get on the stand - if you arrive later we can't guarantee a place and may have to draw from the reserve list.

*TTOC/TTF Stand:*
Les
mark_hogan
John-H
Matt B
ImolaTT
Shshivji
A3DFU
Marco34
Shell
Jimmyflo
Burns
Sonatina

*Reserves:*
TT4PJ

*Concours:*
bigsyd
Linda
Yellow_TT


----------



## Sonatina (Jan 4, 2009)

Good call John and it's only fair as you say. Looking forward to it guys/ gals. Any tempting deals/offers on the Mk2 front on the day? ... Sarah?? 
Actually I'll be able to find out this Tuesday as I'm going to pop over around lunchtime, so if anyone else fancies a natter and a coffee from the NW clan you're more than welcome ....
:wink: 
Cheers, Mark


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

John-H said:


> The list has been re-instated as it's not fair on anyone coming from a long distance that they don't have a guaranteed place if they've had their name down to attend. Also Awesome have advised that there will be limited space this time unlike last year. So here's the list again which we'll keep updated on Les's first post. You must be there by 9am to get on the stand - if you arrive later we can't guarantee a place and may have to draw from the reserve list.
> 
> Les.
> Mark-Hogan
> ...


John, Tony Rigby said in an earlier post that he won't be on the stand althought he will be there. Also Bigsyd will be in the show and shine so not on the stand now either he tells me.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

just PM'ed you, Les


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> just PM'ed you, Les


Replied Dani but its John now arranging this not me. Thanks.


----------



## shshivji (Nov 25, 2009)

Great stuff John, I think this is fair to be honest. I'll make sure i'm there for 9 am 

Shak


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

shshivji said:


> Great stuff John, I think this is fair to be honest. I'll make sure i'm there for 9 am
> 
> Shak


9am on a Sunday, why are car events always so damn early!! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John,

please will you take my name off the reserves' list. I have 3/4 clients on Sundays at the moment and can't really cancel them (bar for next weekend's evenTT).
I'll still come but it won't be before 1pm or even later and it would be unfair to keep a space on the stand for me


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

John, will it be only members of the TTOC allowed on the stand?


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Well i for one would welcome any non TTOC car on the stand as it is not a TTOC event

These are the main events where the TTOC / TTF will have members attending. Will add to this list as events are confirmed.

April

May

June

26th / 27th June - GTI International

July

17th - TTOC AGM

18th - TTOC Annual EvenTT10 @ Duxford

August

8th - Audi's in the Park

September

October

9th - Audi Driver International

November

December

quite straight forward really


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

bigsyd said:


> Well i for one would welcome any non TTOC car on the stand as it is not a TTOC event
> 
> These are the main events where the TTOC / TTF will have members attending. Will add to this list as events are confirmed.
> 
> ...


Sorry Syd we are a little busy at present but i'll sort it :wink: Ther you go


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

audimad said:


> John, will it be only members of the TTOC allowed on the stand?


It's slightly complicated by Awesome saying it's a "club stand" when they sent me the invitation, but them also having sepparate "forum stands" but not having a TTF stand because they've probably just grouped us TT lot together. I don't think we are going to be too strict on this - but of course anyone supporting by joining the club would be much appreciated


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

John-H said:


> audimad said:
> 
> 
> > John, will it be only members of the TTOC allowed on the stand?
> ...


So, if it is pushed there should be a TTOC stand and a TTF stand..?
Steve


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

stevecollier said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > audimad said:
> ...


I would say yes the more the merrier


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I think if pushed Awesome will say they are already tight on space, won't have the room for another stand and will likely say aren't you (TTF and TTOC) all effectively the same thing these days?


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
I spoke to Sarah yesterday about some parts I have on order and we got onto the subject of the meet. Thinking about the way she spoke I think she feels that we are just the TT guys.


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> I spoke to Sarah yesterday about some parts I have on order and we got onto the subject of the meet. Thinking about the way she spoke I think she feels that we are just the TT guys.


see.... it takes a women to talk some common sence... Sarah for our next PM 8)


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

I was advised I couldn't go on the stand as my TTOC membership had lapsed. I rejoined (as I would have anyway) but only then was I reinstated to the list.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Marco34 said:


> I was advised I couldn't go on the stand as my TTOC membership had lapsed. I rejoined (as I would have anyway) but only then was I reinstated to the list.


 Marco, due to the confusion regarding clubs and forums ( I was originally advised only TTOC members would be allowed on the stand) the list was amended twice. I was later advised that both forum and club members would now be allowed on the stand. I therefore reinstated the list and included all who had requested they go on the stand in the order they had expressed their interest. A number of those on the list are not TTOC members but are forum members however. I am sorry for the confusion but I was only acting on what I was advised at the time as with most of my posts on this thread.


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

les said:


> Marco34 said:
> 
> 
> > I was advised I couldn't go on the stand as my TTOC membership had lapsed. I rejoined (as I would have anyway) but only then was I reinstated to the list.
> ...


Les, not a problem.  I didn't know it was forum members also now, which is good. No worries as I hadn't realised my membership had lapsed and would have rejoined regardless. I was still under the impression you had to be a TTOC member so that's why I mentioned it in case anyone may have lost out on the day.


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

If you don't need to be a member to be on the stand then what is the point of joining?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

audimad said:


> If you don't need to be a member to be on the stand then what is the point of joining?


There's a lot more to being in the club than being on one stand at Awesome :roll:

- you also get to write articles for and star in the magazine Jeff :wink: :wink: :wink: hint hint


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

bigsyd said:


> Well i for one would welcome any non TTOC car on the stand as it is not a TTOC event
> 
> These are the main events where the TTOC / TTF will have members attending. Will add to this list as events are confirmed.
> 
> ...


 So you are saying NON members can come onto the the stand as it is not A TTOC event, then correct me if i'm wrong but isn't the EvenTT the only TTOC event but every show where the TTOC has a stand but it is not their event, for example, GTI International, Audi Driver, Audis in the Park, NON members can put their cars on the stand at all these events as they are not TTOC events. I know i've mentioned this before but if NON members want to put their TT onto a club stand then why don't they pay the subscription and join what is an excellent club, i don't think they will because they are getting almost all the benefits that members are getting.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

It's a history thing Jeff. Uniquely the TTOC and TTF are independently run and yet share a symbiotic relationship of mutual support. We've grown closer over the years and this year we are holding a joint TTOC/TTF event as *EvenTT10* to celebrate the TTF's 10th anniversary 

It's hardly any wonder that people like Awesome don't issue separate invites. They just think lets invite the TT lot, which to them includes forum and club as one.

Now as to value to being in the club; that's a number of things and if you like, an additional value added aspect to standard TTF membership - Firstly you have the full glossey quarterly 44 page magazine "absoluTTe" which is pretty unique amongst clubs ond only available to TTOC members, then you have various club discounts with suppliers which are only available to TTOC members, club logo'd products only available to members as well as the qdos of belonging as a member.

Past absoluTTes: http://www.ttoc.co.uk/website/viewtopic.php?f=29&t=3911

Example articles: 
Awesome Open Day
Dashpod fix
Beaulieu meet
Dr AbsoluTTe

Club shop: http://www.ttoc.co.uk/website/zen/

Club discounts: http://www.ttoc.co.uk/website/viewtopic.php?f=29&t=3910

Club website: http://www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

John-H said:


> It's a history thing Jeff. Uniquely the TTOC and TTF are independently run and yet share a symbiotic relationship of mutual support. We've grown closer over the years and this year we are holding a joint TTOC/TTF event as *EvenTT10* to celebrate the TTF's 10th anniversary
> 
> It's hardly any wonder that people like Awesome don't issue separate invites. They just think lets invite the TT lot, which to them includes forum and club as one.
> 
> ...


 I know what are saying John but on the front cover of AbsoluTTe it reads free to members so the membership fee can't go towards that or it wouldn't be free. I have used two of the buisnesses in the discount scheme, Chester Audi and GSF and i managed to get a discount from both of these just by asking, i didn't tell them i was a TTOC member and i still got discount. Anyway i haven't forgotten about the article, it will take quite a while as it will be a long story.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

audimad said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > It's a history thing Jeff. Uniquely the TTOC and TTF are independently run and yet share a symbiotic relationship of mutual support. We've grown closer over the years and this year we are holding a joint TTOC/TTF event as *EvenTT10* to celebrate the TTF's 10th anniversary
> ...


Jeff, the magazine says free to members but it's a a bit like "free balance and fitting" for your tyres - it simply means there is no additional cost for a magazine if you buy a membership. We don't sell the magazine to non members and neither would a garage do free fitting and balancing unless you were buying tyres.

As for the discount at Cheshire Oaks Audi - they ask me for my membership card and check it against a photocopy when I ask for discount and I was the one who set it up with them! :lol: - Perhaps you got a discount for being audimad


----------



## gday (Feb 25, 2010)

I'll be there (although not on the stand)  - See you all then :-*


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I visited Awesome the other day and was shown our stand area which is in pride of place in the car park immediately in front of their building and not in the overspill Car Phone Warehouse car park across the road like last time. That's why we are limited on space being the sole representation of TTs at the event and them thinking we were too far away last time.

So, looking good for a smart turnout. I'll bring the flags. Let's hope the sun shines 8)


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

this will be a top day, Linda is going on & on & on :roll: to get jobs done on her car...what about my car lol


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

If we get the train from Poole at seven we get to Irlam at three :lol: :lol: :lol: Might give this a miss


----------



## oldguy (Jun 25, 2009)

So where's the who's going list here....? :?:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

oldguy said:


> So where's the who's going list here....? :?:


It's on page 1


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Can't make this now, give my space to Tony.


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

still not got my car back  fingers crossed its back


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

shell said:


> still not got my car back  fingers crossed its back


jeeeees thought it wasn't going in for much....

i think secretly your having a full respray aren't ya !!! is it going to be PINK??


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> shell said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pink with black polka dots on it :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I will now be there as I've moved my Sunday clients to Saturday


----------



## Earni (Aug 23, 2009)

i'll be going but i'm in charge of the Un-H20 stand so i will pop over and see you guys at some point.


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

audimad said:


> Can't make this now, give my space to Tony.


 Or Dani.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

audimad said:


> audimad said:
> 
> 
> > Can't make this now, give my space to Tony.
> ...


Thanks Jeff


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

les said:


> tony_rigby_uk said:
> 
> 
> > shell said:
> ...


Haha!!! PINK!!!!!!!!! Hell no

Purple, purple, purple!!!!!!!! I have matching everything now :lol:


----------



## Sonatina (Jan 4, 2009)

Ace! Just spotted i'm on the stand.  In true NW tradition, is anyone planning on bringing a cake for us to scoff on Sunday? - having said that they dished out some cake at the last open day  
:wink: 
Mark


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Are you offering? :wink:


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Sonatina said:


> Ace! Just spotted i'm on the stand.  In true NW tradition, is anyone planning on bringing a cake for us to scoff on Sunday? - having said that they dished out some cake at the last open day
> :wink:
> Mark


I think it's time to get your apron on Mark and your recipe book out!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hmmm, yum, yum. Can't wait [smiley=chef.gif]


----------



## AwesomeMike (Jun 30, 2010)

Everyone looking forward to the show?!

Going to be my first with Awesome  should be a good one! some cracking deals on the day too 

Mike


----------



## shshivji (Nov 25, 2009)

AwesomeMike said:


> Everyone looking forward to the show?!
> 
> Going to be my first with Awesome  should be a good one! some cracking deals on the day too
> 
> Mike


Certainly am pal!! hope there are some deals for the TT  

Shak


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

I'll be there of course.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

les said:


> I'll be there off course.


But you're always off course, Les. No need to mention it :wink: :lol: 
:-*


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > I'll be there off course.
> ...


TUT! Trust you to spot that Dani :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

les said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > les said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Les makes a career of it - he's always careering off course. Perhaps the new Haldex will help hey Les? :wink:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

John-H said:


> Les makes a career of it - he's always careering off course. Perhaps the new Haldex will help hey Les? :wink:


Well its fitted now along with the uprated rear brakes so along with my sat nav I should be able to set a steady course :roll:


----------



## Sonatina (Jan 4, 2009)

Marco34 said:


> Sonatina said:
> 
> 
> > Ace! Just spotted i'm on the stand.  In true NW tradition, is anyone planning on bringing a cake for us to scoff on Sunday? - having said that they dished out some cake at the last open day
> ...


:lol: thanks Mark and Dani - I guess I made a rod for my own back there :lol: [smiley=book2.gif] tell you what, 'I'll' bring the cake this time guys/gals  
:wink: 
Mark


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Sonatina said:


> Marco34 said:
> 
> 
> > Sonatina said:
> ...


Don't forget your guitar :wink:


----------



## Sonatina (Jan 4, 2009)

John-H[/quote said:


> Don't forget your guitar :wink:


Sorted cheers John!  
:wink: 
Mark


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

All sound fab, Mark 8)


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Even better, a sing along with cake!


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

I won't be in my car she's not ready  gutted 

I am going to come down and show my face though  see you tomorrow


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

shell said:


> I am going to come down and show my face though  see you tomorrow


Good on you Shell; see you tomorrow 

And sorry about your car :?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Good luck everyone tomorrow


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Thanks Andrew. I think the weather should be nice 8)


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Have a good day guys. I will think of you in the morning while I finish the tiles on my clients floor.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Thanks Phil


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> Have a good day guys. I will think of you in the morning while I finish the tiles on my clients floor.


Sorry you can't make it Phil


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm just setting off now


----------



## Trev TT (Nov 16, 2008)

Hi Guys
Well I'm a new Dad again. Wifey had a little boy last Sunday. Weighing in at 7Lb. Everything went fine, so much so we gona try and head over this afternoon for our first trip out. Have to be in the A4 though no room any more in the TT for the "Family"  laters all


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Got home just a few minutes ago. Thanks for organised a great day out John - you even arranged for the sun to come out (at times).
It was good to see faces old and new and I particularly enjoyed the guitar concerto by Mark and Bryony. Bryony certainly has great talent!

Well done Andy for taking the trophy for best TT, however I think Syd&Linda didn't make it easy for you!!! :wink:


----------



## shshivji (Nov 25, 2009)

Had a great time today, it was a well organised event thanks to John 

See you all soon

shak


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

After an interesting journey over to Manchester, which included seeing a cling film wrapped VW Golf on the way and narrowly avoiding an exhaust lying in lane one of the motorway, we arrived at Awesome at 10am. Not knowing what to expect I was surprised at just how many cars were there especially as we'd arrived right at the start! I have to say that the TT line up looked the best of any especially with the TTOC flags, which are a nice touch. It was nice for me to put one or two faces to names as I'm sure it was for other regular users of the ********. I made no major purchases today, as my TT's had more than enough spent on it recently, but did invest in a very nice bacon cob and a cup of tea to consume whilst watching an ever increasing number of cars arrive. As we had another engagement to attend we didn't stay until the end but still had plenty of time to take lots of photographs, a few of which I'll leave you with now.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanks to all those who turned up today and helped out making it a great success. I must admit when Dean pointed out of the window and said you are going right in front in the best spot I thought he was pointing at the car park. It was better on the road however given the numbers we had to have a proper line up. Things turned out really well with no rain and it was good to say hello to everybody again and also have a jamming session with Mark and Bryony  Well done to Andy for winning the shiny car competition. Thanks to Awesome for putting on a great event again 

I only took three photos I'm afraid - the first two early on when the light was a bit poor too. The last one looks difficult to balance! :


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Great day and the TTOC stand was the best on the day. I think Awesome should have had a class for best club stand as I am sure we would have won it hands down. Don't know how you did it John but we had exactly 10 cars on the stand once Shell had arrived late. :roll: I took a few pic'y and will post some up later.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Short video taken by Jan of the line up on the day.


----------



## shshivji (Nov 25, 2009)

Great pics and vids 

Shak


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Nice pictures and vid 8)


----------



## ImolaTT (Jul 5, 2009)

had a great day out today nice to see everyone again thanks syd for the advice  
and nice to meet you too Andy thanks for the list :lol: 
see most of you wednesday


----------



## Sonatina (Jan 4, 2009)

Very enjoyable day today with lots of friendly faces on show as always at NW meets. Huge thanks to the talented John-H and Bronwy for their impromptu music-making and to Dani for sharing her knowledge of free-radical scavengers inherent in the common tomato and other dietary tips  
Mike (Matchu), many many congrats on your TTRS mate - best car for me on the day 8) and Hawkeye, keep me updated on your TTS news matey :wink:

Gutted that I can't be at the Millstone this coming week or Walney Island, but hope to see you all again very soon.
:wink: 
Mark


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

A very enjoyable day, and great to see familiar faces and new. Here are some pics from the day.




































































































Could be a good comment for this one ....


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Sonatina said:


> Very enjoyable day today with lots of friendly faces on show as always at NW meets. Huge thanks to the talented John-H and Bronwy for their impromptu music-making and to Dani for sharing her knowledge of free-radical scavengers inherent in the common tomato and other dietary tips
> Mike (Matchu), many many congrats on your TTRS mate - best car for me on the day 8) and Hawkeye, keep me updated on your TTS news matey :wink:
> 
> Gutted that I can't be at the Millstone this coming week or Walney Island, but hope to see you all again very soon.
> ...


We both sat in awe at your playing though Mark and Bryony said you were "cool" and later "awesome" which was apt considering the event I thought


----------



## Sonatina (Jan 4, 2009)

[quote="John-H
We both sat in awe at your playing though Mark and Bryony said you were "cool" and later "awesome" which was apt considering the event I thought [/quote]

Hey cheers for that John! Apologies for my dyslexic spelling of Bryony btw.  You've taught Bryony to play exceptionally well - bravo buddy.
:wink: 
Mark


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Great day yesterday. Brilliantly organised and a super stand!

Only downside is the sunburn I sustained - didn't realise it had been that sunny!

See you all Wednesday!


----------



## Matchu (Jul 19, 2009)

A cracking day indeed! It was a pleasure to catch up/meet some of you chaps


----------



## awesomeade (Jun 22, 2004)

Thanks from the Team at Awesome to everyone for coming ! Was a great day out and amazing to see such a huge following!!!

For those that couldnt make it, we have a new "CASHBACK" offer starting today for those further a field so you can all save some cash  see our site for details


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

burns said:


> Great day yesterday. Brilliantly organised and a super stand!
> 
> Only downside is the sunburn I sustained - didn't realise it had been that sunny!
> 
> See you all Wednesday!


Sunburn!!!!  Was it not the windchill!!


----------

